# '02 23 Fbs In Michigan For $6,995, Any Known Issues??



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

Been looking at Outbacks again. It's a disease. I really like the 210rs, my wallet really doesn't. There is a 23FBS in Michigan for $6,995. Anyone know of any reason NOT to buy. It is 7 years old, and was the first year of the Lite-way/Keystone Outback Venture. Just want to avoid a problem. Of course I would do the "PDI" posted on this site. Just looking for some input. Only one user on this site clicked on that model in the poll section so I am less than optimistic....

Thanks!

'02 Outback 23FBS


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

From the photo's it looks like a clean unit. It looks like they have lowered the price down from $8500. Maybe a big mistake on their end, they have the date stamped the photo's. What does that mean to you? Well, it shows that it has been on their lot since last year and judging by the price drop, it looks like they are getting desperate to sell it. Call them to set an appointment to look at it (make sure the sales person has you phone number). Go look at it and if it is as clean as it looks, make them an offer, maybe something like $6000. When they decline the offer, shake the salesman's hand and go home and wait. If they want to sell it, they will call you with a counter offer.

As far as info specific to that model, you may be a bit hard pressed. Look the unit over. If there were any problems, they should have shown themselves by now. Any interior water staining? Any problems with the awning (open it to be sure)? Tanks holding water? Tires in good shape?

Just a few random thoughts. Let us know what you decide.

Chris


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

H2oSprayer said:


> From the photo's it looks like a clean unit. It looks like they have lowered the price down from $8500. Maybe a big mistake on their end, they have the date stamped the photo's. What does that mean to you? Well, it shows that it has been on their lot since last year and judging by the price drop, it looks like they are getting desperate to sell it. Call them to set an appointment to look at it (make sure the sales person has you phone number). Go look at it and if it is as clean as it looks, make them an offer, maybe something like $6000. When they decline the offer, shake the salesman's hand and go home and wait. If they want to sell it, they will call you with a counter offer.
> 
> As far as info specific to that model, you may be a bit hard pressed. Look the unit over. If there were any problems, they should have shown themselves by now. Any interior water staining? Any problems with the awning (open it to be sure)? Tanks holding water? Tires in good shape?
> 
> ...


Well you are in Northern Illinois, maybe I will just sned you over as my negotiating liason! jk!! I am quite a ways away and am skeptical. Do I fly in at approx $400 round trip and stay a night or do I take a leap of faith and make the drive out there, TV and all expecting to return with it?? Decisions decisions. I may just keep waiting, it isn't a 21RS (or 210RS) after all, why settle?

I'll let you know which way i go. for now I will keep my camping plans with my pop up! After all it is all about the camping, not the camper


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

it seems a little high priced, We are looking at upgrading from our 23rs and without seeing it they offered initially 8400 and upped it to 8900. It could be yours for 10000. just kidding but if u are interested maybe we could talk. There is a tax advantage to trading it in. But with the unit u are looking at a 2002 and ours being a 2005 it seems a little high. Of course that is a trade in and not what they will sell it at. Good luck. ps I would even be willing to tow meet u half way.


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

FYI it is now $6495.00.... It is taunting me now to go out there and see it.. There is another 23FBS listed below it for $14995. That dude is smoking real good stuff to ask that price!!


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

I would not be afraid of a 02 Lite way as I have one, well ours is a 03 26rs lite way Outback. If the TT was well maintained witch it looks like it was from the pics and vid with the price drop, I think it's a heck of a deal.

The only thing outside of the normal PDI list, I'm sure you have, is the shackles and hangers for the axles. I just replaced ours and was surprised at the wear, honestly didn't know it was a ware item.

Here is a link to my recent axle flip and shackle replacement.

I say low ball the price and negotiate.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Maybe you could locate a Outbacker from the area that could go and take an initial look for you. As they have dropped the price another $500, it looks as they are very motivated. I'd bet they will come down another $500 and at $6000, that is a heck of a deal.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

That's the first thing I checked when I saw the listing was in Michigan, figuring I'd offer if it was close. Unfortunately, It's a 3.5 hour drive each way for me.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

I was thinking the same thing Nathan, as I am going to be in Michigan in a couple of weeks to participate in a hockey tournament, but it looks like we will be a few hours away.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Ok, I started a new topic trying to find someone. The problem is most of us are trapped in the SE portion of the state since that's where most of the jobs are _used to be_.


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

z-family said:


> Hey russlg, we are 45 minutes from the dealership. It looks like they close at 5pm every weeknight so I wouldn't be able to visit during the week, but I would check it out for you this Saturday or Sunday if you wanted me to. If the dealer will let me, I'll bring my camera and can get more photos also. I'll bring my step ladder to check out the roof too. Let me know if there is anything else specific you need to know or me to do.
> 
> Rob


That would be sweet!!!

I am really interested to know if it has the usuals: Stains in the ceiling from water leaks, poor maintenance of the tanks etc.. The type of stuff on the pdi on this site...


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Love the people here !! Outbackers are great!! So are Michiganders!!


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

z-family said:


> Hey russlg, we are 45 minutes from the dealership. It looks like they close at 5pm every weeknight so I wouldn't be able to visit during the week, but I would check it out for you this Saturday or Sunday if you wanted me to. If the dealer will let me, I'll bring my camera and can get more photos also. I'll bring my step ladder to check out the roof too. Let me know if there is anything else specific you need to know or me to do.
> 
> Rob


That would be sweet!!!

I am really interested to know if it has the usuals: Stains in the ceiling from water leaks, poor maintenance of the tanks etc.. The type of stuff on the pdi on this site...
[/quote]

I'll check it out for you this weekend and give you a full report.








[/quote] Rob, If you get a chance, take a good look at the tires, If I were to buy, I would want to be sure they could handle a 900 mile trek to NH. If they are weather cracked or the DOT date is really old I would probably spring for tires before returning home. I did not see a spare tire on the rear in the picture, unless it is stored elsewhere. I guess it is possible that it doesn't have one and wasn't optioned with it...

I also noticed on RVtrader.com that there is another 23FBS just listed yesterday for $14,995!! Holy smokes!!


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

Did a search of this here site and found someone last summer was selling an' '02 23fbs for $10,000

23fbs thread from last year


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

You might want to tell the dealer that someone is checking it out for you. Just so they don't think that they have 2 people interested in the same trailer and try to find a profit opprotunity...


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Nathan said:


> You might want to tell the dealer that someone is checking it out for you. Just so they don't think that they have 2 people interested in the same trailer and try to find a profit opprotunity...


Good call Nathan!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

ember said:


> You might want to tell the dealer that someone is checking it out for you. Just so they don't think that they have 2 people interested in the same trailer and try to find a profit opprotunity...


Good call Nathan!
[/quote]
Yeah, I have a neighbor, who was car shopping through 2 dealerships (to play one against the other). Well, they both found the car he wanted at a 3rd dealership. That dealership, suddenly viewed the car as in high demand since 2 other dealers were asking for it and refused to trade it to either.









The moral of the story is don't get in a bidding war against yourself!


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

Nathan said:


> You might want to tell the dealer that someone is checking it out for you. Just so they don't think that they have 2 people interested in the same trailer and try to find a profit opprotunity...


Good call Nathan!
[/quote]
Yeah, I have a neighbor, who was car shopping through 2 dealerships (to play one against the other). Well, they both found the car he wanted at a 3rd dealership. That dealership, suddenly viewed the car as in high demand since 2 other dealers were asking for it and refused to trade it to either.









The moral of the story is don't get in a bidding war against yourself!








[/quote]

I would rather not, I will just tell them when (and if based on the result of what Rob finds) I call after Rob looks at it that I sent him for me. I work in the Automotive business and know how it works, usually first come, first serve and I have the resolve to NOT buy if it is not good for me. Thanks for the advice though, I see your point. If I keep it to just me and Rob as the same guy, I think i will have a better opportunity. If you or anyone else has credible reason for me to not do this, please elaborate. i am open to all ideas. Thanks again Nathan!


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

z-family said:


> Well I was getting ready this morning to head over there and called the dealer to make sure the TT was still there. Unfortunately I was told the 02 23 Fbs Outback sold YESTERDAY!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks to Rob and Nathan and the rest who helped out. I really appreciateit!!

This may catapult me to buy a new 210RS, which is what I ultimately want anyway. I was really falling hard for the 23FBS floorplan though!!


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

are u interested in a 23 rs? We will be trading in this week!


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

mike said:


> are u interested in a 23 rs? We will be trading in this week!


 To be honest, no. I am looking at an '09 210RS... But thanks!!


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

I just read this and my first thought was Rob will go...... and he really didn't need any coaching on what to look for..... What a guy! Matter of fact, his wife and kids are tops, too!


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

Well well well what do you know? This SAME 23FBS that was for $6495 in Michigan is now in Baltimore on e-bay for no reserve but has a NADA sheet attached trying to prove it is worth STUPID money!!!

23FBS on e-bay

The pics are the exact same!! I have sent a message asking if the pictures are of the actual unit. Theseller also claims to have bought last spring. If it is indeed the same unit it was bought two months ago! I'll keep ya posted!


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

Seller admits the pics are not of the un it he is selling, would be nice if he disclosed that they were facsimilies


----------

